# The worst part



## EMTelite (May 26, 2009)

I think the worst part of the NREMT is waiting to take the test... I know that I know my stuff I just am so nervous

Anyone have any tips for me when I go in? I leave in about an hour and 15 min


----------



## Shishkabob (May 26, 2009)

Don't fail.


----------



## medic417 (May 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Don't fail.



Good advice.


----------



## JPINFV (May 26, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Don't fail.



http://instantrimshot.com/


----------



## adlx21 (May 26, 2009)

good luck man!


----------



## EMTelite (May 26, 2009)

Well i got to question 70 before it shut off on me so hopefully i did well h34r:


----------



## medic417 (May 27, 2009)

EMTelite said:


> Well i got to question 70 before it shut off on me so hopefully i did well h34r:



You either passed or you failed by missing all 70.  Do you feel like you answered any correctly?  If yes you passed.  In fact might be on the web site by now.


----------



## EMTelite (May 27, 2009)

Damn NREMT website down


----------



## JB42 (May 27, 2009)

I disagree, the worst part is waiting for results.

Waiting for my I/85 results and with NREMT.org down, thanks to someone messing up their DNS (or more than that), I am going crazy!


----------



## exodus (May 27, 2009)

Worst part is waiting, and you might want to edit that question out because NREMT is pissy like that with copyrights. And we know what you mean by types of question


----------



## EMTelite (May 27, 2009)

JB42 said:


> I disagree, the worst part is waiting for results.
> 
> Waiting for my I/85 results and with NREMT.org down, thanks to someone messing up their DNS (or more than that), I am going crazy!



Lol Im starting to agree with you... hopefully it will be up soon h34r:


Lol for some reason it wont let me edit the question out lol... I alterd the question a bit so it wouldnt be to similiar but it was basically the jist of the question


----------



## EMTelite (May 27, 2009)

Woot I passed that is honestly a load off my back


----------



## JB42 (May 27, 2009)

Same. Now just the practical.


----------



## EMTelite (May 27, 2009)

good thing for me that my school does the practicals at school so that we dont have to them through NREMT


----------

